# Helius FR 2009 langer Federweg



## sap (8. April 2011)

Habe im KFKA Fred schon gefragt, aber das soll dort ja nicht mit Bildern ausarten, daher der Umzug hierher:
Möchte mein Helius FR 2009 gerne - vorerst testweise - auf den langen Federweg stellen.
Dämpfer (200/57) habe ich dazu in den oberen Aufhängung der Schwinge montiert, dann gibt es aber Kollisionsprobleme.

Jetzt habe ich den Schlitten der vorderen Dämpferaufnahme um eine Bohrung nach hinten versetzt. Das Ganze sieht nun so aus:
Knapp am Umwerfer





Knapp am Sattelrohr




Schlittenaufnahme:





Bilder sind leider nicht toll, muss in 5mins zur Arbeit, alles etwas kurzfristig / hektisch heute morgen getestet 

Meint ihr, ich muss noch eins nach hinten mit dem Schlitten? "Darf" ich überhaupt so weit nach hinten?

Meinungen erbeten...


----------



## stuk (8. April 2011)

das ist doch nicht kanpp
passt doch alles


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sap (8. April 2011)

Ja, aber aktuell ist noch der Gummi-Stopper auf dem Dämpferkolben. Wenn der weg wäre, dann wäre es wohl doch wieder zu knapp...Ich guck heute abend nochmal, bin grad auf Arbeit


----------



## pfalz (8. April 2011)

Hi

langer Dämpferweg = untere Bohrung.

Mit dem 57/200 in der oberen Bohrung kann es - je nach Reifen - zur Kollision kommen...bei mir:


----------



## sap (8. April 2011)

Jetzt bin ich vollends verwirrt 
Was ist denn dann der "kurze" Federweg, wenn das unten der "lange" ist?
Und: Wie lang ist das dann bei dir? Also wenn ich vorne 180mm fahre, hätte ich hinten schon gerne über zwischen 170 und 180.
Ich habe es jetzt eh noch nicht ausgemessen, aber obere Aufhängung + Dämpferschlitten verschieben würde scheinbar gehen. Ob das dann auch mehr Federweg wäre, ist die Frage.


----------



## Garrett (8. April 2011)

Das obere Loch ist eig. für Dämpfer mit dem Maß 200x50,8mm gedacht und das untere Loch für 200x57mm. Hängst du jetzt den 200x57mm Dämpfer ins obere Loch, hast du natürlich mehr Federweg->aber Kollisionskontrolle! mit RubberQueen 2.4 geht es definitiv nicht!


----------



## sap (8. April 2011)

Und welche Federwegsoptionen habe ich denn nun? Was springt bei unterer Aufhängung und 200/57 bei raus? Ist das wirklich der lange Weg? Oder ist das ein Federweg (167mm), der für 160er-180er Gabeln gedacht ist?


----------



## Garrett (8. April 2011)

> unterer Aufhängung und 200/57


Laut Datenblatt 167mm.. Wieso falsch?


----------



## sap (9. April 2011)

Also ich habe das Datenblatt grad nicht vor mir, da ich am falschen Rechner sitze, aber ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass dort von 155mm und 172mm die Rede war.
Für eine 160er Forke wäre 155 passend, von der Geometrie her hinten 172mm bei 180er Gabel.
167mm ist jetzt irgendwo in der Mitte...dann verstehe ich noch immer nicht, was dann der "kurze" Federweg sein soll, wenn 167mm der lange ist.
Oder mal ganz ohne diesen 5mm Zahlensprüngen...
Fährt jemand in der unteren Aufhängung hinten eine 180mm Gabel?


----------



## kroiterfee (9. April 2011)

ich glaub du schmeisst die baujahre durcheinander. das helius hat nur 167 hinten. da ist nichts verstellbar. von tretlagerhöher und sitzwinkel abgesehen. kaffee.


----------



## pfalz (9. April 2011)

> Das obere Loch ist eig. für Dämpfer mit dem Maß 200x50,8mm gedacht und das untere Loch für 200x57mm.



Richtig, so wars, ich erinnere mich....

Das FR hat hinten 167mm, schaust Du auch hier: Katalog 2009

Passt wunderbar zu 160mm vorne (fahre eine Lyrik vorne), wieso sollte das nicht passen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sap (9. April 2011)

Das mag ja sein. Nur bin ich vom Datenblatt PDF ausgegangen, dass da 155mm und 172mm ankündigt. Dann ist der Rahmen u.U. neuer, als ich dachte.
Mich würde es nur ärgern, wenn ich das FR nun nicht mit 180mm fahren soll...denn das war so von mir geplannt. 160mm für Tour, 180mm für Park / light Freeride (ich taste mich gerade erst an sowas ran).


----------



## pfalz (9. April 2011)

Hi, also, die Lyrik u-turn, die ich zur Zeit fahre, ist mit einer Hülse auf 170mm gestreckt, ich könnte mir das ganze auch problemlos mit einer totem 2-step vorstellen. Bisher komme ich überall hoch, und vom fahrgefühl her ist alles Bombe. Unstimmigkeiten mit den nicolai tech sheets gab es schon immer mal wieder... Aber mal ehrlich, würdest du immer gabel tauschen und Dämpfer umhängen wollen, je nachdem, was du gerade fahren willst? Oder ob du die 5mm Unterschied im federweg zwischen 167 und 172 im echten Einsatz merkst? Wäre mir zuviel geschraube... Bau vorne noch eine 2-step totem oder eine 180er Fox talas rein, hinten auf 167, und du hast das Bike für alles... Just my 2 cents

Was deines eigentlich auch blaugrün?


----------



## sap (9. April 2011)

Jau, gleiche Farbe 
Ob ich groß umbauen würde, weiß ich noch nicht...aber so für einen Parkbesuch, der bei mir nicht die Regel ist, könnte ich es mir schon vorstellen. Zumal ich bisher auch davon ausging, hinten 155mm zu haben..zu 172mm wären das immerhin 17mm, das finde ich schon erwähnenswert. Zwischen 167mm und 172mm - das ist wohl tatsächlich egal.
Neulich war ich eben an einer Stelle hier, da hätte ich durchaus mehr Federweg gebrauchen können, das war so Bikepark-Style, Drops mit mehr als 1m Höhe, da sind Sprünge über 1m Höhe und mehrere Meter Weite drin. Da habe ich mit 160mm und meinen 110kg einfach ein bisschen Angst, was die Belastung betrifft.
Ich hatte danach im KFKA Thread gefragt, ob ich erstmal nur mit dem Piggy des DHX verstellen soll, ob Federvorspannung oder mehr Federweg. Dort war der erste Vorschlag, mehr Federweg. Daher kam ich ja erst dazu..


----------



## Garrett (9. April 2011)

Für Bikepark kann ich raten, den Dämpferschlitten eine Bohrung nach vorn zu verschieben um so einen flacheren Lenkwinkel zu haben!


----------



## sap (9. April 2011)

danke für den Tipp


----------



## cycophilipp (3. Mai 2011)

Nicolai Thread - Nicolai selber

Hallo,

ich hab ein Helius FR 09 (155/172mm Federweg) und ich wollt euch mal fragen, ob jemand die Dämpferlänge mal variiert hat?

Standard ist ja 200/57mm, da hab ich grad (übergangsweise) einen Fox DHX 5 Air drin, aber wohl den Low Volume (beim Kauf wusste ich 

nichts vom Unterschied). Diesen fahre ich mit 17,5 bar auf der 155mm-Einstellung und da wirds mir schon Himmel Angst, den auf die 

172mm-Position zu setzen. Vorher war ein Roco TST drin, mit 13 bar an gleicher Position, aber der ist hinüber und neu zu teuer...

Daher frage ich mich nun, ob ich nicht einen z.B. Fox DHX Air oder was anderes mit Luft mit 216/63mm Hub einsetzen kann, die 

Aufnahmeplatte für den Dämpfer ist ja sehr variabel.

Würde ein gesünderes Hubverhältnis (ca. 2,7:1 im Vgl. zu 3:1) ergeben und damit weniger Druck im Dämpfer. 

Vielleicht hat das einer schon probiert...

Danke!


PS: ob nun 167mm oder 172mm Federweg auf der langen Position, sei dahingestellt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OldSchool (3. Mai 2011)

Hast du das





Garrett schrieb:


> Das obere Loch ist eig. für Dämpfer mit dem Maß 200x50,8mm gedacht und das untere Loch für 200x57mm. Hängst du jetzt den 200x57mm Dämpfer ins obere Loch, hast du natürlich mehr Federweg->aber Kollisionskontrolle! mit RubberQueen 2.4 geht es definitiv nicht!


und das


pfalz schrieb:


> Richtig, so wars, ich erinnere mich....
> 
> Das FR hat hinten 167mm, schaust Du auch hier: Katalog 2009
> 
> Passt wunderbar zu 160mm vorne (fahre eine Lyrik vorne), wieso sollte das nicht passen?


schon gelesen?


----------



## cycophilipp (4. Mai 2011)

ich hab den ganzen Thread gelesen, aber das beantwortet nicht meine Frage... umgerechnet 63mm/57mm * 155mm = 170mm herum, würde gehen theoretisch. Ich will mir nur nicht einen Dämpfer kaufen und das selbst probieren, vielleicht hat das ja einer vorher.

EDIT: dass man auch 50,8mm Hub fahren kann im FR09 habe ich bis dato nicht gehört. was macht das auch für nen Sinn?


----------



## Garrett (4. Mai 2011)

erkundige dich einfach mal bei nicolai pers. ob es mit einem anderen ulh geht (he-am) und berichte dann hier mal was dabei heraus kam.


----------



## OldSchool (4. Mai 2011)

Das obere Loch am ULH ist für Luftdämpfer mit 50.8 gedacht um der stärkeren Endprogression der älteren Luftdämpfern mit wenig Volumen entgegen zu wirken. Federweg ist der gleiche.
So wie ich die Sache sehe (habe selber ein 2009er FR) hast du die beste Performance mit dem vorgesehenen Setup und Dämpferlängen. Man kann etwas mit den Winkeln spielen kommt dann aber schnell an die Grenzen und der Reifen kollidiert am Sitzrohr.
Übersetzungsverhältnis bleibt ja immer gleich egal wie lang der Dämpfer ist.

Ich vermute das die Verstellbarkeit der Dämpferlänge aus einer Zeit kommt wo man noch nicht genau wusste wie sich die Dämpferlängen entwickeln. Früher war der 50.8 Dämpfer meisten 190mm lang. Dann hat man sich auf 200mm eingeschossen. 57mm in 200mm Dämpfer, dann gabs glaube ich noch 60 oder 61mm Dämpfer mit x?mm Einbaulänge. Um auf diese unklaren Verhältnisse reagieren zu können, vermute ich hat man diese Verstellbarkeit eingebaut.


----------



## Bas-t (10. Mai 2011)

Sicher das die Platzierung keinen Unterschied im Federweg macht??


----------



## cycophilipp (12. Mai 2011)

also mein 200/57mm Dämpfer streift nicht am Sitzrohr, egal ob Position 155mm oder 170mm Fedweg.

Wieviel es genau ist, sei dahingestellt. Beim Helius AM wird ja mittlerweile auch ein 216/63mm Dämpfer eingesetzt.
So einen werde ich mir mal besorgen und ausprobieren.

Nicolai hat mir gestern gesagt, dass es prinzipiell geht, natürlich nur die Version mit dem Einhängepunkt für 155mm Federweg. Ggf. muss auch die Dämpferaufnahme verschoben werden. Aber da das dann eh eine Bikepark-Abstimmung wird, schadet es nicht, wenn der Bocke hinten nicht zu hoch kommt.

Die beiden Einhängepunkte machen keinen Unterschied? --> falsch
200/50mm Dämpfer bei ber 170mm Position ergibt umgerechnet 150mm Federweg, aber wer fährt das heute noch mit so wenig Dämpferhub in einem FR-Rahmen? Ich nicht, habe ja jetzt schon bei 200/57mm und 155mm Position mit einem Fox DHX 5.0 (wohl der Low Volume) ca. 17-18 bar Druck drin und da wird mir etwas Angst...


----------



## Garrett (12. Mai 2011)

200/57





bei dieser Aufhängung





Ich bekomm die Aufhängung nicht weiter nach rechts (zum Sitzrohr) geschoben, m.M. wirst du mit 216/63 und diesem ULH nur unglücklich. (Selbst im unteren Loch)
Aber probieren geht über studieren..


----------



## cycophilipp (12. Mai 2011)

ich wollte auch unten einhängen und einen längeren Dämpfer verbauen, damit löst sich das Problem in doppeltem Sinn, verglichen mit Deinem Bild.

Komisch aber, ich habe jetzt einen 200er Dämpfer drin und die Dämpfer-Aufnahmeplatte ist viel weiter vorne


----------



## Garrett (12. Mai 2011)

Nach vorne kann ich im oberen Loch auch verschieben, nur weiter nach hinten geht nicht, da sonst die Achse die die beiden DS verbindet an SR knallt.

Weiter nach hinten schieben könnte heißen: längeres Dämpfereinbaumaß möglich.
So seh ich da keine Möglichkeit (für mich) 216 zu fahren.


----------



## Bas-t (13. Mai 2011)

je weiter der Schlitten nach hinten geht, desto weiter entfernt sich die Geo vonem Freerider,...^^
ich sach nur soweit nach vorne wies geht ohne Kollision!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sap (13. Mai 2011)

Ich muss sagen, Bas-T's Einwand ist gut. Zwar holt man vielleicht ein paar mm mehr Federweg raus, aber die Geo ist nicht mehr so kompat-freerider-mäßig...ich bleib vorerst bei 200/57 unten eingehängt.


----------



## cycophilipp (15. Mai 2011)

ich hab mir nen 216/63 Dämpfer organisiert. Werde berichten


----------



## sap (15. Mai 2011)




----------



## Bas-t (16. Mai 2011)

Sehr gut...bitte mit Bildern der vorderen Aufnahme....


----------



## Garrett (16. Mai 2011)

Super, bin auch gespannt!
Besonders nachdem ich  bei Linkage ein Nicolai Helius FR 2009 gefunden habe,
mit "max. Shock compression=63,1mm; Travel=180mm"...


----------



## sap (16. Mai 2011)

Meine 180er Kartusche für vorne kommt auch bald an. Wobei mir der Bikebauer sagte, sein Feedback diesbezüglich sei nicht so positiv.
Ich kann mir schon auch vorstellen, dass es für Trails durch die veränderte Geo nicht so das Wahre ist, aber für den Bikepark dürfte das schon angenehmer sein, was meint ihr?


----------



## cycophilipp (19. Mai 2011)

Garrett schrieb:


> Super, bin auch gespannt!
> Besonders nachdem ich  bei Linkage ein Nicolai Helius FR 2009 gefunden habe,
> mit "max. Shock compression=63,1mm; Travel=180mm"...



wie schon geschrieben, durch den längeren Hub 63/57, multipliziert mit den beiden angegebenen Federwegen, kommt bei der kurzen Übersetzung 170mm raus.

Der Dämpfer ist auf dem Weg zu mir, sobald er verbaut ist, gibts Info

@sap: ich fahre Touren aktuell auf der 155mm Position hinten, relativ straff, mit ca. 5mm Sag am Dämpfer (ca. 9%), das geht gut, aber muss dazu sagen, dass ich aktuell 16,5kg Radgewicht habe mit FR2350 Rädern. Und ich mit 74kg bin kein Wadlmonster, kostet schon etwas mehr Kraft als wie mit dem 13kg 4X/CC ohne Hinterradfederung. Dafür fliegst halt über den Wurzeltrail.
180mm hinten für Touren sollte schon gehen, aber dann musst Du mehr Sag fahren, um den Federweg zu nutzen und in Verbindung mit dem Hub wird der Hinterbau auch relativ weich... damit möchte ich in oben beschriebenem Fall keine Touren mehr fahren (wenn andere Leute mit 11kg Carbonfullys mitfahren).
Für Bikepark sollte das traumhaft sein, mit ner längeren Gabel aber.


----------



## sap (19. Mai 2011)

Jo klar, Kraft kostet es mit viel Federweg immer...zumindest bergauf 
Aber habe ich jetzt was verpasst? Ich dachte der Dämpfer hat 167mm bei unterer Aufhängung und 200/57mm? Nur weil du da was von 180mm hinten schreibst, ich selbst habe mich mit meinen 180mm ausschließlich auf vorne bezogen.


----------



## cycophilipp (20. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

so ich muss euch nun enttäuschen - der Dämpfer ist gestern gekommen, wurde als neuwertig ohne Schäden ersteigert und hat nun einen dicken Kratzer auf der Lauffläche des Tauchkolbens. Daher werde ich ihn zurückschicken und damit habe ich nun bis auf Weiteres keinen 216er Dämpfer zum testen. Aber anderer in Aussicht.

Bitte euch um Geduld. 



180mm hinten? 185mm würden herauskommen, bei 167mm Federweg beim 57mm Dämpfer und dem langen Hub... das ist zuviel? Jedenfalls in Verb.mit meiner 160er Gabel... und ich denk, das macht wenig Sinn, wird wohl am Sattelrohr streifen und bzw. zu weit herauskommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sap (19. Juli 2011)

hat eigentlich jemand mal den vivid air im FR getestet?


----------



## pfalz (20. Juli 2011)

Das würde mich auch interessieren...Überlege, ob ich ein wenig Gewicht rausholen kann und da wäre auch ein Vivid Air oder der BOS Vip'r in der engeren Wahl...

@cycophilipp
Gibts schon was Neues bzgl. 216er Dämpfer?


----------



## cycophilipp (12. September 2011)

jetzt hab ich einen 216er hier liegen. Wird die Woche verbaut.


----------



## richtig (20. September 2011)

Und? Wie liefen die Tests?
Grussascha


----------



## Bas-t (23. September 2011)

Ich funktioniere den Thread mal n bissl um,.. Frage an euch Helius FR Fahrer,... in welchem Rahmensetup seit ihr unterwegs und welches Einsatzgebiet deckt ihr damit ab??
ich hatte den vorderen aufnahmeschlitten bis vorn paar Tagen n bissl nach vorne und dafür den FW etwas nach unten,..doch mit meinen neuen Reifen kommen so kollisionen auf trotz dass ich schon ne stufe mim FW runter bin,..nun bin ich die ganze Zeit am versuchen, wie weit ich den Lenkwinkel abflachen kann ohne dass Rad und Sattelrohr kollidieren bei 2. höchstem FW..... also wie habt ihr den Rahmen eingestellt wenns gröber wird( DH lastig )....

Gruß


----------



## The_Edge (30. Oktober 2011)

Gibt es schon Neuigkeiten bezüglich des 216mm Dämpfers im '09 FR?
Ich bin auch stark am Überlegen einen Fox DHX 5 Air in 216er Einbaulänge in mein Fr zu bauen. 
Ich hatte schon einen 200mm Fox DHX 5 Air in dem FR, war aber durch den hohen notwendigen Luftdruck im Dämpfer von der Sensibilität und der Federcharakteristik stark enttäuscht. Mit einem 216mm wäre das Ganze für mich aber noch mal einen Versuch wert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OldSchool (30. Oktober 2011)

Warum vermutest du, dass du mit dem 216er DHX weniger Luftdruck brauchst?

Übersetzung bleibt ja gleich.


----------



## The_Edge (30. Oktober 2011)

Bei dem längeren Dämpfer könnte ich durch den erhöhten Hub und dadurch größeren Federweg mit prozentual mehr Sag fahren.


----------



## Bas-t (30. Oktober 2011)

mehr Hub Nutzung = Rad/Sitzrohr Kollision?!?


----------



## Garrett (30. Oktober 2011)

@ cyclophilip: Ist der Marzocchi Roco in deinem kürzlich geposteten FR ein 216er?


----------



## OldSchool (30. Oktober 2011)

The_Edge schrieb:


> Bei dem längeren Dämpfer könnte ich durch den erhöhten Hub und dadurch größeren Federweg mit prozentual mehr Sag fahren.



Hatte deine Frage so verstanden, dass du mit dem richtigen Sag(um die 30%)ndauernd durchschlägst. Mit dem längeren Hub erzeugst du nur mehr Federweg, siehe Bas-ts Post.


----------



## cycophilipp (31. Oktober 2011)

Garrett schrieb:


> @ cyclophilip: Ist der Marzocchi Roco in deinem kürzlich geposteten FR ein 216er?



Hallo,

nein ich hab das immer noch nicht getestet... 

Hatte den Fox DHX 5 low volume bisher drin...

- ist im 155mm Modus ganz ok, ca. 13,5-15 bar drin, eher für Touren sinnvoll
- im 170mm Modus ist selbiger Dämpfer sehr überfordert - habe keine funktionierende Einstellung gefunden, die downhilltauglich ist und gleichzeitig das Hinterrad nicht am Sattelrohr bzw. an der Zugführung streift

Roco TST R 200/57mm:

- nicht auf 155mm getestet, aber
- im 170mm Modus echt ein Unterschied zum Fox - man spürt richtig was, wenn man verstellt, streift seitdem nicht mehr, ist aber nicht ganz so sensibel wie der Fox, Gegeneffekt man spürt den Untergrund wieder etwas besser, vorher wars irgendwie schwammig
- mit meinen 77kg Gewicht bei 170mm 12,5 bar, TST Hebel Mitte zum normal fahren, vorletzte Stufe zum droppen/springen und ganz zu für uphill wenn notwendig

Fox DHX 5.0 high volume:

- kommt demnächst hier


----------



## Garrett (31. Oktober 2011)

Dann bleib ich mal gespannt! Aber schon ein sehr nützlicher Bericht. (für mich)


----------



## frfreshman (24. November 2011)

Wäre auch nochmal an update interessiert!


----------



## cycophilipp (15. Dezember 2011)

bin vorgestern aus dem Urlaub zurück, das Rad wird demnächst zerlegt und dabei das Ganze getestet, Danke für Eure Geduld

.


----------



## sap (1. Januar 2012)

Gibt's updates? Mein Manitou Evolver liegt auch noch rum, war auch im Urlaub und kam bisher zu nix. Muss/Will den Dämpfer erstmal warten, bevor ich ihn einbaue...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Fritzz- (23. Februar 2012)

Hallo,
mich würde auch interessieren was dabei rauskommt!
Bin grad auf der Suche nach einem neuen Dämpfer und würde, wenn es denn richtig funktioniert auch zu einem 216er greifen...


----------



## sap (23. Februar 2012)

Mein Test ist gestorben, habe den Dämpfer wieder abgegeben, hatte zu wenig Zeit...


----------



## cycophilipp (24. Februar 2012)

es tut mir leid, ich hatte bisher keine Gelegenheit dazu (das Rad ist immer noch in Benutzung da das andere noch nicht fertig ist), es auszuprobieren. Aufgeschoben ist nicht aufgehoben - die kommenden Wochen definitiv.


----------



## Garrett (24. Februar 2012)




----------



## -Fritzz- (24. Februar 2012)

oke... ich hole mir wohl auch ein Dämpfer in der Länge. Dann probiert ich das auch mal aus. Vielleicht fahre ich mit Bike und Dämpfer auch gleich bei Nicolai vorbei - wohne nur 8km weit weg von denen


----------



## sap (24. Februar 2012)

fahr doch gleich hin und sag du willst kurz n dämpfer von denen, um das zu testen


----------



## -Fritzz- (29. Februar 2012)

Ich war am Montag bei Nicolai und habe die 216er Geschichte ausprobiert. Dazu muss ich sagen, dass ich ein Helius FR von 2007 mit den normalen (mit den ovalen Löchern) Umlenkhebeln habe.

Es geht NICHT

Bei maximaler Federwegseinstellung ist die vordere Aufnahme viel zu weit vorn. Der Reifen kommt trotzdem ans Sattelrohr.
In den Löchern für weniger Federweg macht das ja alles keinen Sinn. Schließlich sollte mit 216mm mehr herausspringen..
Zudem ist der Winkel zwischen ULH und Sitzstrebe sehr groß, was sich negativ auf das Ansprechverhalten auswirkt.

Ich hab mir wieder ein 200/57 gekauft 

Gruß,
David


----------



## Ferkelmann (29. Februar 2012)

Generell kann die Kombi mit mehr Hub und weniger oder gleich wenig Federweg durchaus Sinn machen.
Aber warum switch´st Du nicht auf ein AM, eventl. gebraucht aus dem Bikemarkt?


----------



## -Fritzz- (29. Februar 2012)

ich habe es nur aus Interesse ausprobiert. Habe mir das Helius erst gekauft und komplett umgebaut. Der 216er Dämpfer war ein super Angebot und wenn es geklappt hätte, hätte ich ihn genommen.
Jetzt hab ich wie gesagt einen 200er.gekauft.
Es haben alle Einstellungen nicht funktioniert..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

